# Back again and worse..help, please



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

About 5 months ago I stopped eating all grains...and yes, for the first time in 15 years, had no more ibs problems.... BUT.... that diet did some harm, too. Plus I lost weight like crazy but this was NOT what I wanted!

I thought I was getting so sick because I would 'cheat' once in awhile. It turned out my body had become dangerously low on sodium and chloride...

I actually went to the dr. He won't believe the no grain diet caused weight loss, and is determined to find a real 'scientific medical' reason... sigh...anyway.

What has been happening now is this: I hope I am writing this in the right place.

At least 3 times out of 5 when I have a bm...in about an hour I start in getting really sick... weak, tired, nauseous, and just an all-over sick feeling. Even if I do NOT STRAIN...sometimes my stool is 'normal' sometimes diarrhea (sometimes both)

Do any of you get sick after a bm?

A nurse friend of mine told me it could be triggering vagus nerve pain...but the dr would not listen to that.

I would appreciate your sharing with me if you have troubles getting sick after a bm (I can feel rotten for HOURS) ...

THANK YOU in advance for any replies.


----------



## ChloeMarie (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Betty!

In reply to your post, I get sick just before or during a bowel movement. When my IBS is bad, I feel rotten and experience everything you do afterwards. Obviously I am not a doctor, I'm just a victim of IBS, but it could be possible that you feel weak and tired because; A. Some IBS suffers have chronic fatigue syndrome (like me), B. Because as some of the sufferers bowels are irritated and we experience diarrhoea or loose bowel movements very often, our body isn't getting the nutrients we need! Try taking some tasty vitamins to perk up your energy - (but I'd avoid caffeine! Thats a big no no for me!)

Also, can you please state what you mean by 'grains'?

Many thanks, and I wish you all the best in your future

Chloe Marie


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you, Chloe Marie (what a beautiful name!)

I meant that for a number of months I was totally grain free...ALL grains: wheat, oats, barley, rye, rice, etc...any food considered a grain...and yes it DID clear up my ibs... no more diarrhea...just normal bms... BUT the price I paid was not worth it. So now, I am including grains in my diet except for WHEAT...ANY kind of wheat, not just 'gluten free'...

Omitting ALL grains put me in a dangerously low sodium/chloride range and I am still recuperating from that...

I am going to try Cats Claw and Lily of the Desert "Stomach Formula" to see if this will help my intestines from being so sore.


----------



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

ok go look up vsl#3 n see if u wanna give that a shot. i use to get problems with high fodmap n now i can eat just about any high fodmop on list i tried so far. but gmos still give me slight discomfort so i interpret that as bad sign anyways.


----------



## KC87 (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh yes, during really bad IBS-D attacks I get very nauseous. That, for me, is the worst part of dealing with this condition. It's an awful symptom and sometimes it hits out of the blue.

I think it's because the digestive system is like a chain, so if one part is upset, the other part feels upset too. The only solution I've found is to manage the diarrhea so that my stomach doesn't get unsettled. Keeping Pepto Bismol on hand helps too, I never leave the house without it.


----------

